

How Elon Musk Is Like a 19th Century Robber Baron - dnetesn
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/how-elon-musk-is-like-a-19th-century-robber-baron

======
lkbm
> We’ve been down this road before. “First movers,” as SpaceX is, have what’s
> known as a “lock in” advantage. We see it with all of Google’s services and
> we see it in social networking with Facebook.

Was Facebook a "first mover"? In what way?

